# Slingshot Frame For Ttf And Ott



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys
Since I read that TTF can be more accurate I try to convert my slingshot into this.
That's what I did so far:
I used a frame similar to Hrawk's dragon. Fork gap 50mm and throat 40mm.
I drilled holes where the grooves suppose to be and put some single tubes thru it.
It doesn't seem to shoot as well as the OTT setup.
I'm not comfortable the pouch hitting the fork. I can see already wear on it.
I did not notice it with my tree forks long time ago. The gap was wider though.
What do I do wrong?
Frame too small?
Are bands better?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

it would be nice to see a pic of the set up. Is that possible?

LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Here is my ' TTF test setup '


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

gap is not wide enough for the tubes and big pouch you are using, which explains why the pouch always hits the forks. Remember the path after release goes through the fork as well... I would say if you want to attempt TTF with that particular fork, you should use a smaller pouch and most likely thinner tubes ie 1745s.. It seems like that would be a perfect TTF bb shooter.

LGD

EDIT: actually a wider gap would be preferable.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Is there any minimum fork gap, throat depth?
Mostly I shoot 15 mm marbles.
What would be the appropriate pouch length/hight for it?

Maybe I could come up with a frame for TTF I like.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TTF? OTT? Neither is more accurate, in the end all is up to the shooter, i shoot both with equal results, i am working on different configurations all the time, and in the end its what feels more comfortable, this can be debated forever.

LGD is correct, your pouch is far too big for your frame and your tubes also too big it is one of those conditions where you are trying to stuff 10pounds of **** in a 5 pound bag. you say you are shooting 15 mm marbles? well without knowing the dimensions of the frame its hard to say if you are pushing the limits on clearances as well? in the end i can easily say this design is best suited for OTT! like LGD states if the pouch were shorter, and the bands lighter it should work, but just by looking i see your tubes stacking as they contract helping the pouch to open and not pass through the throat, big tubes need big throats. and big bands do not really translate into speed, accuracy.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I think I got the picture.
I did a lot of things wrong.
If somebody please could give me some guidelines to a suitable frame size and pouch size I would appreciate.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

DaveSteve said:


> I think I got the picture.
> I did a lot of things wrong.
> If somebody please could give me some guidelines to a suitable frame size and pouch size I would appreciate.


pictures are not always worth a thousand word, so it would help if you gave dimensions on the frame, pouch....................................


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It is rather narrow for your set up, I shoot a hunter jr from Milbro Pro Shot UK that has a extremely small opening (30mmX30mm) and is a through the fork set up. If I tried to shoot it with out a very deliberate flip all I would have would be fork hits and fliers. Good luck with your experiments. 
As was said above accuracy is determined by the shooter not the fork in most cases.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Here is my problem
I like to design a TTF slingshot for myself but I don't know what would be the dimensions of a suitable frame. Like fork gap and fork throat.
I like to keep it as small as posible.
It would be great to have some guidelines of proven 'small frame TTF shooter'.
Like I mentioned above I mostly shoot 15mm (.59 inch) marbles. My current pouch measures 2.75" x 1".
This is apperently too big.
What would be a good size for this ammo?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are the dimensions Flatband gave me when I was first thinking about making boardcuts
how about 5 1/4"s tall 
3 3/4's wide 
 2 1/4" throat opening 
3/4" prong width 
3/4" thick wood 
1 1/4" throat depth(if Over the top) 
2" throat depth(or more) if through the throat( might have to lengthen overall a little


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Here are the dimensions Flatband gave me when I was first thinking about making boardcuts
> how about 5 1/4"s tall
> 3 3/4's wide
> 2 1/4" throat opening
> ...


This will give me a start. I appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Go to the download section and look for El Lobo on the Side, its a band SS not a tube but it might give you some ideas. Personally I prefer OTT, you can get the forks lower and you can get the forks closer together. Works for me.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Spudley Davenport said:


> Go to the download section and look for El Lobo on the Side, its a band SS not a tube but it might give you some ideas. Personally I prefer OTT, you can get the forks lower and you can get the forks closer together. Works for me.


I found it. Thanks
I scratched my head all night and made many drawings.
I think I'll stay OTT for right now, because the frames for TTF are too big for me.
'Harpersgrace' said that he had to flip his hunter jr. to make it work but I'm not sure if I wanna shoot with "a very deliberate flip"
I'm still learning and experimenting.
Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dont know how small you want but here's my pocket shooter from Flatband, shoot with no flip at all..
overall length 5.25 in overall width 3.5 in opening width 2.25 in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you want a good TTF shooter design look at successful TTF shooters here on the forum. Bill HAYS was generous enough to post many TTF Designs here. They are all great designs. (ie Patriot) Or you can keep it simple and fast and get a poly ranger that will shoot flats,tubes OTT or TTF for 25 bucks and kicks arse and is practically indestructible! I guess what I'm saying is Bill Hays worked out the dimensions.The sling has got to be the right size for TTF.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Treefork's Bill Hays suggestion is a good one. The Patriot is a great design and is easily modified for any attachment method you might prefer. Bill has been extremely generous and shared several excellent designs with the forum.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

treefork said:


> Treefork's Bill Hays suggestion is a good one. The Patriot is a great design and is easily modified for any attachment method you might prefer. Bill has been extremely generous and shared several excellent designs with the forum.


Sure I like Bill's slingshots, they are outstanding, but I don't shoot sideways.
I shoot my slingshot different than the most of you.
I hold my slingshot at an 45deg angle and therefore I make my own to fit my shooting style.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

DaveSteve said:


> Treefork's Bill Hays suggestion is a good one. The Patriot is a great design and is easily modified for any attachment method you might prefer. Bill has been extremely generous and shared several excellent designs with the forum.


Sure I like Bill's slingshots, they are outstanding, but I don't shoot sideways.
I shoot my slingshot different than the most of you.
I hold my slingshot at an 45deg angle and therefore I make my own to fit my shooting style.
[/quote]the way you hold your sling has little to do with design, i have made 5 of your eagles now, and have seen the new owners hold in every way except the intended 90*, angle, in truth the way that you hold the frame is mostly in the mind. the frame will do the same thing rotating in all 360*, it is up to the shooter to find and hold at his confort zone, i have Hays gangsta, and 45*, the same with AKM's, CHEPO69's, Bob Fionda's, dankungs, the very cool SPS, in the final analysis its not the frame, its a combination of the ergos/comfort and the shooter. it matters little if its hammer, gansta, natty they can all be shot from just about any angle and be accurate, it all depends on how much time you put into practice.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Treefork's Bill Hays suggestion is a good one. The Patriot is a great design and is easily modified for any attachment method you might prefer. Bill has been extremely generous and shared several excellent designs with the forum.


Sure I like Bill's slingshots, they are outstanding, but I don't shoot sideways.
I shoot my slingshot different than the most of you.
I hold my slingshot at an 45deg angle and therefore I make my own to fit my shooting style.
[/quote]the way you hold your sling has little to do with design, i have made 5 of your eagles now, and have seen the new owners hold in every way except the intended 90*, angle, in truth the way that you hold the frame is mostly in the mind. the frame will do the same thing rotating in all 360*, it is up to the shooter to find and hold at his confort zone, i have Hays gangsta, and 45*, the same with AKM's, CHEPO69's, Bob Fionda's, dankungs, the very cool SPS, in the final analysis its not the frame, its a combination of the ergos/comfort and the shooter. it matters little if its hammer, gansta, natty they can all be shot from just about any angle and be accurate, it all depends on how much time you put into practice.
[/quote]
I just was looking again at my threat and found your reply. I missed it somehow earlier.
*You're right about that* ! 
Since I shoot now instinctively I noticed that I hold the slingshot different and I don't look at my fork tip anymore.
I still like to shoot my 'eagle' but I shoot it now instinctively.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like both, but am starting to see benifits of ttf, so in converting my moosehunter design for both, just add a little length to the forks, and cut the groves vertical , and horizontal, like a cross. Then just tie em on same way you would flatband ott, just sideways, 
Then, like bill hayes once said, to get used to shooting, draw a thin line wih black marker where the bands go around the outside of the forks, directtly in the middle of the vertical groves but on the latex. Just to help line up your shot, thats what i do, works great.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I took yall's appreciated advice and, finally, I will get bigger now for a TTF frame.
It took me quite a while to get used to this bigger size but now it doesn't seem too big for my anymore.
I will use a 2 1/4" gap.
Thanks again to all of you for your reply and advice.
It is great to have you.


----------



## boby (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe that it is more than a matter of taste for shooting OTT (over the top) or TTF (thru the fork). Accuracy/reproducibility is favored by TTF when the variation of speed-bump effects is considered. For OTT the speed-bump effect is in the same direction for each fork (e.g upward) so there will be an offset (e.g. upward) in the shot, which can vary a little. On the other hand, for TTF the speed bumps on each fork are in opposite directions (e.g., outward), so they nearly cancel, and the shot would still tend to go straight through the middle of the fork gap, as if there were no speed bump.

Less fundamental, I see an advantage for TTF designs that have the bands stretch along the outside of the fork rather than the inside, as this allows a better and more direct method for aiming by sighting. Furthermore, sighting would seem to be favored by narrower rubber, which would seem to make tubes easier to sight than flatbands, and single tubes at the fork better than looped tubes.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Sounds like your slingshot is better suited for shooting shooting OTT.

IMO: The better shooters get better accuracy shooting TTF than OTT. BUT... I don't care.

I have shot OTT most of my life, and extreme accuracy isn't that big an issue for me.

I shoot for fun, and I enjoy shooting OTT.

Might be why I gravitated toward shooting small naturals and PFSs.


----------

